# Bachelor of music? Bachelor of performance?



## jack_123 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm planning to take my bachelor study at AICM(aicm.edu.au), but I'm not sure which course I should choose. Anyone here can give me any suggestion on this? Many thanks.


----------



## Katerina22 (Apr 1, 2012)

You should know it the best  Study what are u interest in the most.


----------



## nowrabusiness (Apr 5, 2012)

d party, on the Website. You must not copy material from the Website except in accordance with the Terms. This Website gives users an opportunity to share information only and is not intended to contain any advice which you should rely upon. It does not replace the need to take professional or other advice. We have no liability to you or any other person in respect of any content on this Website.


----------

